# Chillaxin with Mr. Drew



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

This was the fisrt time I've met Jonathan Drew. Very cool guy. I told my wife we got a personal invite on the Cigar Safari, and that we NEED to go to Nicaragua. I don't think she's biting... yet.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Very Cool...How did you get to meet him? I am really liking Drew Estate sticks and have seen a few of the videos he's done. That Cigar Safari looks awesome!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A trip to Nicaragua sounds very cool. Good luck!


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

pahuhnnj said:


> Very Cool...How did you get to meet him?


He was up at a B & M (Kenny the King in Lakemoor, IL). The email invite I got said he was promoting the launch of the Liga blend, the JD4, but I didn't see any there.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool. Best of luck getting to the safari.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Jonathan is a pretty cool guy to meet! Very down to earth type of guy!

He looks alot different from when I met him a few years ago. I walked right past him @ IPCPR and didn't even realize it was him.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

That's cool! Wish you the best of luck getting the wife on board for the safari!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Drews line got my hooked into cigars. I owe it to him


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Chillaxin


 Strewth! I havent heard that term for years! Thanks for the memories of my teenage years. LOL :madgrin:


----------

